# Hammer Strength Shoulder Press



## darreng (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone else feel awkward when using the hammer strength shoulder press machine? It feels as if the seat is too far back and that it puts your shoulders in an unnatural position when you execute the lift, as if the plane of motion is nothing like the BB press. Maybe im doing it wrong or my hand spacing is too wide, or im bringing the handles down too far. Any suggestions would be very helpful


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 22, 2006)

darreng said:
			
		

> Does anyone else feel awkward when using the hammer strength shoulder press machine? It feels as if the seat is too far back and that it puts your shoulders in an unnatural position when you execute the lift, as if the plane of motion is nothing like the BB press. Maybe im doing it wrong or my hand spacing is too wide, or im bringing the handles down too far. *Any suggestions would be very helpful*



How about... using free-weights. If you think it feels nothing like the BB press, why don't you just do the BB press?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2006)

At my gym the seat feels way too far FORWARD (of the grips) making me reach back into Hawaii to get a hold of the handles. Plus I hurt myself doing shoulders anyway, so I am done with overhead work for a long time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2006)

darreng said:
			
		

> Does anyone else feel awkward when using the hammer strength shoulder press machine? It feels as if the seat is too far back and that it puts your shoulders in an unnatural position when you execute the lift, as if the plane of motion is nothing like the BB press. Maybe im doing it wrong or my hand spacing is too wide, or im bringing the handles down too far. Any suggestions would be very helpful



Can't say I've tried HS shoulder press, but I feel that way when unracking the BB for seated shoulder presses... I have to reach back and it doesn't feel too safe on the shoulders, I usually do BB pressing standing now, or use DB's for seated.


----------



## Caesar (Feb 23, 2006)

We have the HS shoulder press at our rec center. I've only recently begun usining it. I agree, the ergonomics aren't very well done. My arms reach out, then up so instead of my arms being in line with my spine they are displaced at least 6 inches forward and then gradually shift to behind my head. I do like the machine to do a burnout set or some really slow and controlled sets.


----------



## TheCurse (Feb 23, 2006)

ive always thought that thing was at the wrong angle.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 23, 2006)

MWpro said:
			
		

> How about... using free-weights. If you think it feels nothing like the BB press, why don't you just do the BB press?


that's what i was thinking...


----------



## darreng (Feb 23, 2006)

I normally do use free weights. But i happen to be battling a lower back injury at the moment and free weights are a no no for a little bit where machines give me some more stability so i can at least do something in the mean time


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

Although this might not agree with your back, you could try turning your body 180 degrees so that your chest and stomach are rest in the pad.  That should put the weight in front of you instead of behind, although it might feel a little funny.

Even a seated freeweight overhead press bothers your lower back?


----------



## MACCA (Feb 23, 2006)

We have one at our gym and the seat is way to forward, a lot of the guys sit on it the opposite way so the handles are at the front of your shoulders and not at the back i used to use it all the time, but you cant beat dumbells i think.


----------



## MACCA (Feb 23, 2006)

cowpimp beat me to it.


----------



## GFR (Feb 23, 2006)

Hammer has a few good exercises but the military and chest exercises suck.....all I use is their rows and cgpd.


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hammer has a few good exercises but the military and chest exercises suck.....all I use is their rows and cgpd.



I totally agree - I'll stick w/DB's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2006)

I will go on record as saying for me, the HS incline press is awesome.  I had a situation were I couldn't BB incline press due to a shoulder injury.  I used the HS incline for about 2 months.  When I went back to BB incline press, I was amazed to see I didn't lose a damn thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2006)

I also agree that many of their machines miss the mark.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry about the two posts.  I'm trying to get my post count up......

Been out of action for awhile


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY Captain ... I mean TT.  Wassup up?!?!?!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2006)

darreng said:
			
		

> Does anyone else feel awkward when using the hammer strength shoulder press machine? It feels as if the seat is too far back and that it puts your shoulders in an unnatural position when you execute the lift, as if the plane of motion is nothing like the BB press. Maybe im doing it wrong or my hand spacing is too wide, or im bringing the handles down too far. Any suggestions would be very helpful




It is called the Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Press, it is only natural that a behind the neck press start behind your neck.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2006)

This is the one I'm talking about....

http://us.commercial.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/iso-lateralshoulderpress


----------



## darreng (Feb 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It is called the Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Press, it is only natural that a behind the neck press start behind your neck.




No, thats not it. It doesnt start behind your neck. It starts way out infront of you which is what makes it awkward. Picture if you were to do a barbell military press and instead of the weight coming down right infront of your face, it were about 6-8 inches infront of your face. Not a good position. I guess its hard to explain unless you've used the machine.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2006)

How big are you?

The gym at my college had a pad to stick behind you if you don't fit into it.  Every HS shoulder press I have used starts at the rear delt or further back...At least for me.


----------



## darreng (Feb 23, 2006)

Sticking a pad behind you is a good idea. I will try that.
Also, another thing i was wondering is how far down to people bring the handles on the Hammer Strength Shoulder machine> I find coming all the way down is a strain but only going down partially feels like its not doing enough. Whats everyones thoughts?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hammer has a few good exercises but the military and chest exercises suck.....all I use is their rows and cgpd.



I think the chest is ok but I dont like starting from the positive/bottom on a press. So ultimately, it sucks except the travel angle feels ok.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think the chest is ok but I dont like starting from the positive/bottom on a press. So ultimately, it sucks except the travel angle feels ok.




that is the biggest problem with most machines.  You have to start from the concentric position.

I am with Foreman.  I like their rowing machines though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2006)

Am I like, on ignore?  I showed a link from Hammer Strength showing their shoulder press machine. Very, very few machines seem effective to me.  The HS Incline is one of them.  Starting at the concentric does suck though.

What can I say, my estrogen levels are high.


----------



## GFR (Feb 24, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think the chest is ok but I dont like starting from the positive/bottom on a press. So ultimately, it sucks except the travel angle feels ok.


I thoiught I hurt my chest but it was really my delt....I will try some high rep hammer ( 12-15) till I heal up.


----------



## kraziplaya (Feb 24, 2006)

i have used the machine that pfunk posted....i had no problems and found it a good machine....
however...im a short stocky type frame...maybe thats the reason


----------

